# ANDE Tournament surf series spinning rods?



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

has anyone used/own one of rods? whats the quality and pros and cons of these rods?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

I have two of them and know others who have them and for ~ 30 bucks the rod is a good value.

Just don't expect to much


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

im sure they are better then the pinnacle pro rods , i broke one twice within :--| two weeks.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have a 10' pinnacle pro...i like it...throws 4 nice, but i would not push it...good pulg rod or spot rod...can't help on the ande's...i do like their heavier line(#50+) for a shock leader on my bigger set-ups...(got my pinnicle for $22 shipped from e-bay)


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

yea i had a 7ft pinnacle ,worked fine till the tip about 6" broke,replaced that then about another 6" broke off.


----------

